# Jakes Summer at the Dominican Republic (56k RUN)



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

My house will be the first batch. Enjoy

If you do not know why I have a house here please read my blog.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

:rofl: what is this, advertisement for the place? :rofl: I want to see some action shots.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> :rofl: what is this, advertisement for the place? :rofl: I want to see some action shots.


ROFL!

I have much more pics uploading.

This is only the day time.... :eeps:


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

Cool pics.

Nice to be able to spend time in warmer weather, when ours turns sh!tty. 

We spend a lot of time in Barbados where we have some close friends.

:thumbup:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Neat.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Driving around and the Aquarium


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)




----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice pictures Jake, I see you're also cruising around in a BMW :thumbup:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

how come everything (rooms, tables, tv's, pools, etc.) are so small? i've never been before--is that how they do things in the dr? 

:dunno:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

hts said:


> how come everything (rooms, tables, tv's, pools, etc.) are so small? i've never been before--is that how they do things in the dr?
> 
> :dunno:


The house was much much much smaller. We had the entire front tore down to add the two rooms. It's not that small. My tv is small cause it was on sale and we have to bring it here from the US. Can't exactly fit a 42" in a suitcase 

the couch is fine, we got that cheap. the other stuff is fine. we move around the house a lot so the size is good for a short time and we move to another spot.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

you've got several pix (one in the hallway, one in the kitchen i think) of wicker chairs and these teeny-tiny tables (ledges)--what are those for? and how do you get anyone to the backside of the round dining room table?

i don't mean any offense here (and i'm not sure what the politically correct term is these days), but are you guys "little people"?

:dunno:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

bumped.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

hts said:


> you've got several pix (one in the hallway, one in the kitchen i think) of wicker chairs and these teeny-tiny tables (ledges)--what are those for? and how do you get anyone to the backside of the round dining room table?
> 
> i don't mean any offense here (and i'm not sure what the politically correct term is these days), but are you guys "little people"?
> 
> :dunno:


rofl, no. The table by the wine collection is big enough to fit 4 sized adults. mind you, we only spend about 1-1.5 months total here per year and my dads mother makes food for everyone and we eat upstairs at her place.


----------



## veightkiller (Jun 23, 2007)

NICE! thanks for sharing


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

veightkiller said:


> NICE! thanks for sharing


:thumbup:


----------



## RRsE39 (Feb 9, 2009)

Damn, very nice vacation home Jake!!!

You gonna have a bimmerfest pow-wow over there for all of us to cover over and crash for a few days. : )


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

rrcompton said:


> Damn, very nice vacation home Jake!!!
> 
> You gonna have a bimmerfest pow-wow over there for all of us to cover over and crash for a few days. : )


Sure, I can accommodate a lot of people. :thumbup:


----------

